# What is your inspiration?



## jellyfish (Feb 22, 2007)

When it comes to being artsy and crafty, what inspires you? 

For me it can be a number of things - a song, an event, a dream, a book, a feeling, experiencing others art, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2007)

A wish for the season to change. I think if I somehow start making crafts to suit the next season, I can trick the next season into getting here quicked.


----------



## apple (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not usually all that creative, so seeing what other people are making usually helps to spark inspiration.

As far as traditional art forms such as painting, often an emotional event causes me to feel more artistic. Unfortunately, it's usually the darker more depressing time when i produce the most art.


----------

